# Drunken Sailor



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Very true!


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Could not have been stated better!

Also, brief, honest, to the point...another thing a politician can not be when speaking or writing.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I tried to do what congress does, but they get testy when someone starts printing money. They should all be fired for inappropriate fiduciary responsibility. An idiot can spend more than they have but we are bigger idiots to keep putting back in office. My former father in law said you should have two terms ... First term you are learning the ropes ... The second term is where they learn how to steal.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

gradyjohn said:


> I tried to do what congress does, but they get testy when someone starts printing money. They should all be fired for inappropriate fiduciary responsibility. An idiot can spend more than they have but we are bigger idiots to keep putting back in office. My former father in law said you should have two terms ... First term you are learning the ropes ... The second term is where they learn how to steal.


I'd suggest a third term for most of them....10 years to life, with no chance of parole.


----------

